# [s] gta 4



## Fiffi1984 (26. Januar 2009)

Beetlejuice666 am 26.01.2009 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinschaft!
> 
> Ich SUCHE GTA 4- binn gerne zu einem Tausch bereit, evtl auch Dead Space....




Hi. Vorschlag: Ich teste heut abend mal ob der neue Patch hilft und gucke ob es läuft. Wenn nicht würde ich es verkaufen bzw. tauschen. Hätteste du noch was anderes als Dead Space?


----------



## Daniel030 (26. Januar 2009)

Hi,

würde Dir mein GTA4 für 30,00 € inkl. Versand verkaufen!

Gruß
Daniel


----------

